

Good Splash Page Conversion Rates - jeffrese

I put up a splash page and started a Facebook ad campaign to test an idea and collect email addresses of those who are interested in the product. What is a good conversion rate on click throughs to emails? If 100 people click on the FB ad should I expect 1%, 10%, 20% of people to give their email address? What number justifies moving from concept to code?
======
iamben
Depends how good and how well targeted your Facebook campaign is. I mean, if
you have an incredibly niche product, and you target everyone on Facebook in
that niche your click/conversion for more info will be much higher than a
blanket Facebook campaign targeting everyone.

That said, I'd probably be happy with a .2-.3% CTR on most of my FB ads.

As to how well your lander will convert depends on how well you make it (and
again, who you target).

As to whether something is worth making - I can't really help you there.

------
michael_dorfman
The number that justifies moving from concept to code is going to be based on
your revenue model, not your Conversion Rate. There are two key numbers you
want to look at: CAC (Customer Acquisition Cost) and LTV (Lifetime Value of
each customer.)

In other words: what does it cost you to get 100 customers? How much do you
earn from 100 customers? Conversion rate is one factor, but not the only one.

